# If you like Caron Simply Soft



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Mary Maxim has Caron Simply Soft Shadows on sale for 99 cents per skein! I don't need any, but I bought 12 skeins anyway, because at that price how could I not. :mrgreen:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! I don't think any of us NEED it, but you're correct - at that price how can we pass it up?


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

What does this look like made up? It looks like a tweed to me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh no... How can I reist? I'm off to take a look...


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> What does this look like made up? It looks like a tweed to me.


Not sure. I bought the lighter pink ... thinking it would at least make pretty baby afgans if nothing else.

Like I said, at that price, I *had* to buy some :mrgreen:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is a scarf that someone made out of the Plum Mist which is what I bought:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/bhodges/basketweave-scarf


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

dude, my husband just heard me gasp {cuz i was all like, a buck a skein, what~what} and he came rushing in cuz he thought i was having spasms and wanted to catch me before i fell.

then he snickered at me, cuz i started to babble with too many words rushing to express too many thoughts.

when i said about the sale, he said, well ok then. see what they have and let's give it a go.

he's so sweet ta me!


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

**SIGH** Probably not MM in Canada --but I will check and make a wooly prayer!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Is there a Mary Maxim in California? Or is this online?


peachy51 said:


> Mary Maxim has Caron Simply Soft Shadows on sale for 99 cents per skein! I don't need any, but I bought 12 skeins anyway, because at that price how could I not. :mrgreen:


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I just went the to Mary Maxim site and the Caron Simply Soft is $3.99. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Gypsy14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Click on the red banner at the top of the page that says "75% off clearance items Tuesday and Wednesday" and it will take you to another page, scroll down and you will find it. It is not ALL Simply Soft Yarn that is .99, just that one type.


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

eggplantlady said:


> I just went the to Mary Maxim site and the Caron Simply Soft is $3.99. What am I doing wrong?


Hello! The person who posted this had specified the Shadows line, and Mary Maxim does have their Caron Simply Soft Shadows for .99; but I think that today {Wed} is the last day. And I am not sure what their inventory is like, cuz there is not a running count as there are on some other sites {Herrschner and JoAnn}. I've never bought from Mary Maxim before, but I am sorely tempted and might do so today!

Here's the exact link to take you to the MM page on CSSShadows

http://www.marymaxim.com/caron-simply-soft-shadows.html


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

It says "out of stock"....bummer!!!


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

grannyknitter said:


> It says "out of stock"....bummer!!!


really? that's very odd, cuz i just completed an order after you'd posted, for the Caron Shadows {the link listed above} and it went thru just fine. Where is it saying "out of stock"?

I've never ordered from them before, and so I don't know if they take all orders and then tell you it's out of stock. Or if they tell you it's out of stock at the point of purchase. or...

i just don't know. i can contact them, i'd guess. but they did just email me their confirmation on my order; so...?


----------



## elmobird2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Just ordered 10 skeins of the opal twist...hope I like it...it's hard to see what the yarn looks like because it wouldn't open to a bigger view. But at that price I WILL like it! BTW...the sale is extended to tomorrow the 31st. Thanks for the heads up about this yarn.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

dkwolf said:


> grannyknitter said:
> 
> 
> > It says "out of stock"....bummer!!!
> ...


I just ordered right now also. No problem


----------



## quiltmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks so much for the tip! I ordered 12 skeins and my order went through without any problem. I've ordered from Mary Maxim before, and had no problem with the orders. They have a great sidewalk sale to go to in August! Great bargains : )


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

dkwolf said:


> grannyknitter said:
> 
> 
> > It says "out of stock"....bummer!!!
> ...


I just checked again and the red "out of stock" statement has been removed. So you should get your order especially with the confirmation you received.


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

Just ordered some! Like I don't have enough stash


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

dkwolf said:


> eggplantlady said:
> 
> 
> > I just went the to Mary Maxim site and the Caron Simply Soft is $3.99. What am I doing wrong?
> ...


Thank you so much! I just went to the site and the sale has been extended through Thursday!


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

You don't buy yarn because you actually NEED it. You buy it because it is essential to your creativity.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I just bought arylic and nylon bulky yarn at Walmart for .75 cents a skein. They had red, green, or multi.


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Have 2 skeins of Caron Watermelon begging to be knit..but at that price, will indulge in some more if HobbyLobby has same sale...thanks for tip, sis...


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

elmobird2 said:


> Just ordered 10 skeins of the opal twist...hope I like it...it's hard to see what the yarn looks like because it wouldn't open to a bigger view. But at that price I WILL like it! BTW...the sale is extended to tomorrow the 31st. Thanks for the heads up about this yarn.


This is a project on Ravelry that should give you an idea of how the opal twist knits up:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/rabiesonmyshoe/sitcom-chic

They are now out of that color and only have the two other colors available:

These are projects knitted up with the other two colors:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/bhodges/basketweave-scarf

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/girlofyarn/one-row-handspun-scarf-2


----------



## january50 (Jun 9, 2012)

Keep in mind that adding the shipping cost almost doubles the price depending on how many skeins you order. And yes the opal color said "out of stock" when I just went on but looked like the plum and pinkish colors were in stock.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

january50 said:


> Keep in mind that adding the shipping cost almost doubles the price depending on how many skeins you order. And yes the opal color said "out of stock" when I just went on but looked like the plum and pinkish colors were in stock.


With shipping, my 12-skein order averaged out to $1.62 per skein. ($11.88 for yarn and $7.50 for shipping) Still a good buy for Simply Soft.


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

january50 said:


> Keep in mind that adding the shipping cost almost doubles the price depending on how many skeins you order. And yes the opal color said "out of stock" when I just went on but looked like the plum and pinkish colors were in stock.


nnnnnnnnnnnope, not for me! with shipping and all, my order comes out to about $1.12 per skein but then again, i ordered lots. way lots. loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooootzzz. oh yeah! {you can't hear me, but i'm slurping up my drool so that it doesn't drip off my chin. and you can't see me, but i'm hunched over the keyboard like it's my lab table and i'm the mad scientist.}


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

dkwolf said:


> january50 said:
> 
> 
> > Keep in mind that adding the shipping cost almost doubles the price depending on how many skeins you order. And yes the opal color said "out of stock" when I just went on but looked like the plum and pinkish colors were in stock.
> ...


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## elmobird2 (Sep 10, 2012)

peachy51 said:


> elmobird2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered 10 skeins of the opal twist...hope I like it...it's hard to see what the yarn looks like because it wouldn't open to a bigger view. But at that price I WILL like it! BTW...the sale is extended to tomorrow the 31st. Thanks for the heads up about this yarn.
> ...


Thanks for the link....yes I think I'll like it!


----------



## designsbyneedles (May 31, 2012)

For those looking for dishcloth yarn, the peaches and Cream is only $1.49. Of course, I order 10 of the simply soft already.


----------

